# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Substrate for plants with darts

## nanomania

Hey guys can i only add justcoco peat and spagnum moss as substrate? Will my plants other than ferns and mosses grow in that substrate? Plants im plannin are marseila hirsuta, dwarf hairgrass and monte carlo, maybe some nice stem plants too. Please help. Plannin to keep only drats..

----------


## bill

You can use those as a substrate, but neither really offers any nutrition for the plants without supplemental fertilizers. The aquatics will grow on it, but they will need substrate that will be excessively moist, which may cause you mold issues in the long run without proper ventilation and air circulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## nanomania

What exactly is mold?

----------


## bill

Mold is just another term for fungus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nanomania

> Mold is just another term for fungus. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... i was reading about abg substrate, they have charcoal, so can i add crushed charcoal with it?

----------


## bill

Yes, provided it is all natural.  Milled peat moss, if available to you, would also be beneficial. The majority of keepers use a mix of:

Milled peat moss
Charcoal
Tree fern fiber
Orchid bark (fir bark)
Cocofiber
Long fibered sphagnum moss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## nanomania

My plan is 2" of aquaponic clay balls, with 1" of water level maintained, then a divider, like a mesh or cotton wool, then moist cocopeat and moist spagnum.. plants will be just ferns and java moss on a coconut shell with a small gate for frogs to g in and out... a few twigs, a piece of wood and 1 or 2 almond leaves.... cover it completely with an acrylic or glass sheet and 1 lights will.be on 3hrs in the morning and 3hrs at night... is this fine? I will feed my fruit flies reptomin too, or will crush reptomin and powder it on the flies before feeding them to frogs.. correct?

----------


## nanomania

> Yes, provided it is all natural.  Milled peat moss, if available to you, would also be beneficial. The majority of keepers use a mix of:
> 
> Milled peat moss
> Charcoal
> Tree fern fiber
> Orchid bark (fir bark)
> Cocofiber
> Long fibered sphagnum moss.
> 
> ...


All i get here in my country is spagnum moss and cocopeat. Nothing else. so was concerned... will also make a tiny shallow pond.

----------


## bill

What species dart are you planning on keeping? Most need every inch of floor space they can get. For the set up you are describing, you may want to go with something like a reed frog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nanomania

> What species dart are you planning on keeping? Most need every inch of floor space they can get. For the set up you are describing, you may want to go with something like a reed frog. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iv read that blue darts are the hardiest and a little big too, so will get them..

----------


## bill

Dendrobates azureus are a terrestrial dart and will use every inch of floor space you can give them. Otherwise, they are great frogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## nanomania

> Dendrobates azureus are a terrestrial dart and will use every inch of floor space you can give them. Otherwise, they are great frogs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll  just add a pair

----------


## nanomania

Spaghnum moss, cocopeat and activated carbon is enough for substrate? With clayballs as false bottom

----------


## Michiel

That depends on the plants you want to grow. There's little to no nutrition in the bottom and if I'm not mistaking sphaghnum moss will give a slightly acidic soil. 

Choose your plants accordingly and depending on the moisture level.

----------


## cobe

I use a layer of clay balls on the base then i add orchid compost (you can buy it form most garden stores) as a top layer. Ive used it for many years with great results.

----------

